# Mason Tract Flies?



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Howdy. 

Headed to the Mason Tract this weekend and wondering if anyone has recommendations on any flies? It's running pretty low and clear right now from what I understand. 

I will also be trying some mousing at night.

Any information appreciated!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Match the hatch.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Streamers might wake up some larger fish to move during the day or evening for that matter.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Buddy was up there a week ago. Very low water level and a lack of bigger fish. He seems to think they might have moved into the mainstream


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

I know a lot of folks think Drys are what to use all the time, to the exclusion of everything else. Nothing wrong with that. If nothing is on the surface and sometimes even if there are flys on the surface, I fish sub surface. I would try various wets & nymphs, Beadhead Prince, Washington Nymph, Gold Ribbed Hairs' Ear. Streamers-Betty McNault, Black Nosed Dace.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It is brown drake time on the Au Sable system. But be prepared for a night time fishing experience for them for the most part. Daytime I would expect to see sulphers, caddis and stonefiles still in various sizes


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> Buddy was up there a week ago. Very low water level and a lack of bigger fish. He seems to think they might have moved into the mainstream


That's what I am afraid of!

Thanks for all the input otherwise. Definitely will try to match the hatch. Looked into the Gates' hatch chart and will likely make a stop there on my way up.

Seems like night fishing might be the way to go this weekend!


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks REAL low - according to USGS the lowest it's been since 1987. Does anyone know of a closer stream gauge? This is in Luzerne.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky Bubbles said:


> That's what I am afraid of!
> 
> Thanks for all the input otherwise. Definitely will try to match the hatch. Looked into the Gates' hatch chart and will likely make a stop there on my way up.
> 
> Seems like night fishing might be the way to go this weekend!


I love night fishing that area.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Brown drakes, sulphers, caddis, march browns and yellow stones. If you don't see anything hatching I would blind fish something like a caddis or patriot with a dropper. Not sure about brown drake spinner falls, haven't been paying much attention to reports, but I'd keep it in mind for the dusk hour.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I would have sulpher, b Drake's and green and tan Caddis in the box.


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

I was on the main yesterday, there were drakes.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Keep an eye on temp even for night fishing. River is pushing 70 above the dams and really warm below them, could easily be above 70 at midnight in a few days if we don’t get more rain than is predicted. This summer looks like it’s going to put a big dent in fish populations for years to come and it doesn’t need any help from us.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Woo, boy. SB at M72 topped out around 74 degrees yesterday and the flow is record low/50% of median. Dropped back to the mid 60s by this morning. Probably quite a bit cooler in the middle of the Mason Tract but take a thermometer with you. Parmalee gauge is off line. 

Whole state is bone dry. Kids went to the Kalamazoo yesterday and it's also at 50% of median flow. I think there are going to be a lot of dead fish and a lot of dead deer this year.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Keep an eye on temp even for night fishing. River is pushing 70 above the dams and really warm below them, could easily be above 70 at midnight in a few days if we don’t get more rain than is predicted. This summer looks like it’s going to put a big dent in fish populations for years to come and it doesn’t need any help from us.


Definitely a bit early to have to do this, but when the water temps are like this on trout streams and you head up for a trip, I always suggest hit the trout stream in the morning, get off just in time for the tube and canoe brigade and head down river to the warm sections and target smallies.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp, the water was the lowest I've ever seen on the Mason Tract, and all the fly anglers I talked to said they were not having much luck at all. 

In the Mason Tract midday the water temp was around 67, the lowest I've ever seen it, and I couldn't buy a bite if I wanted to. 

Headed back up this weekend, might just target smallies and pike this time. 

Thanks for the input y'all!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

More quality bows than ever on the Ausable. It was a great week of fishing, just not on the South. The bigger browns move out of there in this low water.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> More quality bows than ever on the Ausable. It was a great week of fishing, just not on the South. The bigger browns move out of there in this low water.
> 
> View attachment 771162


That is a nice fish. Was this pre-dawn or after sunset? I was under the impression 'bows didn't bite in the dark!

Either way, headed back up there this weekend, and maybe I'll stick to the main branch this time.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful rainbow!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a non-fishing Mason Tract question - what is the access into it like, away from the river? Walking trails only? A couple 2-tracks?

I will be there this summer to hunt up something else - natural stands of White Spruce, which would be near their southern range limit there. 

I am fairly familiar with the Deward Tract, which has some roads. Is the Mason Tract managed similarly?


----------

